# Basic Shop Safety Inventory



## Dylan JC Buffum (Jun 9, 2019)

I recently realized I ought to have a fire extinguisher out in the shop, so I bought a 10-liter ABC from First Alert. It made me think about what else I should have on hand that I haven’t thought of until now. What do people keep around that’s not specific to a certain tool (i.e., not a blade guard on a table saw, or what have you)? 

I keep:

— Over-the-ear hearing protection that I use anytime a machine other than the lathe is on. 
— A full face shield, which I don’t use that often
— Dust masks which I wear 100% of the time
— Eye protection
— Work gloves for handling big or rough pieces.
— Disposable Gloves for handling solvents and finishes

I now have the fire extinguisher. 

Does anyone have some kind of 911 emergency beacon? I live pretty far out in the woods, and I’m often home alone when working in the shop. It seems like a big red button I could push to call an ambulance would be wise. 

A recommendation for a first-aid kit that’s shop-specific?

Anything else you think is prudent to have on hand?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

* Safe Method for Disposing Oily Rags
I pinch them under a rock on concrete, away from structures. When they are dry, they go in the trash. Some people soak them in water, but then what? Someday I would like to own a small metal fireproof waste can with a foot pedal lid for oily rags, but they are pricy. 

* Chemical Storage
Make sure your solvents, finishes, etc. are properly stored, away from open flames, etc. Remember that old containers will eventually crack or rust, and then they leak. 

* Child Safety
Note: Children are never allowed in the "shop area" unless accompanied by a responsible adult. 
Additional note: Some of my in-laws do not qualify as responsible adults; I make sure to be with them and their children.

Power tools are unplugged when put away. Cordless tools are not stored with their batteries, which are on a high shelf. (I just grab the tool and "thump" its base down on the desired battery on the shelf; then it's ready to use.) Connected extension cords are up high. Sharp blades, chisels, etc. are put away or out of reach when not in use. Chemicals are not accessible. Heavy objects are "safe" and cannot be pulled over by accident.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I have disposable wrags for changing oil. 

Nothing else. I'm a bad boy...


----------



## downgrade (6 mo ago)

First aid kit with tweezers for splinter removal. That saves a ton of time.


----------



## Rick Christopherson (Jun 27, 2016)

Pants....I wear pants in the workshop.


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Rick Christopherson said:


> Pants....I wear pants in the workshop.


Huh. I was going to ask what you wear when you aren't in the workshop, but then decided I don't want to know.


----------

